# Perch central basin?? Anyone??



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

Is anybody even trying to catch perch in Cle area ??? I may trailer the boat to the islands together some. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I caught one once

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

If there in the islands, they will be all over in September. The ones they are catching are way to small over that way. I wouldn't waste my time honestly. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I went out of wildwood 8/6, and tried by the hospital, right out of the marina, and all the way to Bratenhal with no perch in about 3 hours of fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Caught a fatty trolling by the crib Sunday. It was the only keeper fish to hit the boat


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried by the cuyahoga river lighthouse a couple weeks ago and nothing. Went west on Sunday and hammered out my limit by D can. Definitely not jumbo perch, but 7.5-9" fish. Smaller perch is better than no perch.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We gave it a shot Sunday. Saw some good marks, got a few hits, caught nothing.
We didn't spend much time on it though, we went swimming to cool off instead.


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

RStock521 said:


> I tried by the cuyahoga river lighthouse a couple weeks ago and nothing. Went west on Sunday and hammered out my limit by D can. Definitely not jumbo perch, but 7.5-9" fish. Smaller perch is better than no perch.


Where us D can ??? 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

WhiskeyJim said:


> Where us D can ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They have some nice ones at the Crazy Horse

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

WhiskeyJim said:


> Where us D can ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


D can is off Catawba.


----------



## ds220156 (Dec 2, 2004)

D-Can 41 38.543 / 82 57.437


----------



## WhiskeyJim (May 22, 2018)

ds220156 said:


> D-Can 41 38.543 / 82 57.437


Thank you I wasn't sure if you meant the camp Perry range buoys or the international Boundy buoys. Thanks for coordinates 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

If any of you want to take an adventure, we were out of fairport saturday and we marked a ton of stuff right along the bottom for miles out in 77' of water. It was just loaded with something. Didn't look like bug larvae. Not really sure what they were. We didn't have anything on the boat to try for whatever it was. Just a heads up. 
All the walleye we caught out their were just full of lake shiners. Tons of them in their bellies when we cleaned them and also in the live well.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Central basin perch fishing has been ruined.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I caught nice fish last weekend Sunday morning WEst of Catawba. 8.5-12 inchers, 50 of them weighed 19.5 pounds cleaned. I was in 19-20 fow. Maybe you guys are too deep in CB. They usually set up at or just above the thermocline. 
Rickerd


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> If any of you want to take an adventure, we were out of fairport saturday and we marked a ton of stuff right along the bottom for miles out in 77' of water. It was just loaded with something. Didn't look like bug larvae. Not really sure what they were. We didn't have anything on the boat to try for whatever it was. Just a heads up.
> All the walleye we caught out their were just full of lake shiners. Tons of them in their bellies when we cleaned them and also in the live well.


Junk fish.... Found that out north of cle Sunday


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rickerd said:


> I caught nice fish last weekend Sunday morning WEst of Catawba. 8.5-12 inchers, 50 of them weighed 19.5 pounds cleaned. I was in 19-20 fow. Maybe you guys are too deep in CB. They usually set up at or just above the thermocline.
> Rickerd


Was out in 75' of water on Wednesday out of Fairport, and their was no thermocline out their. I was shocked. Normally their is one by now I think. What kind of Minnows are you using to get those perch ? Were you over by any of the cans when you got them? Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The thermocline is out there. Look at this bouy data. I'd say it moved up from 45ft to 39ft!
It was set up at 45 a few weeks ago.

https://glbuoys.glos.us/45176


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jun 24, 2013)

Caught 22 decent perch this afternoon, Kelleys,24 fow


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like Linda has been plucking a few maybe it will pick up the end of the month


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

I was just going to say, do people know what is the central basin?


----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

For what it’s worth, tried for 3 hours with my dad out of Fairport this morning and boated exactly 1 perch.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yesterday out of Lorain when I went to put my 2nd walleye in the box I found an 8 1/2" perch that the 1st walleye had spit up.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

walleye30 said:


> Relax he was just saying how he did. What are you looking for exact location?


I would think Central is from say Cleveland to Conny.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Just started fishing Erie last fall. Finally caught first Erie perch out of Geneva yesterday. Went to town on a stingray spoon.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

cheddarthief said:


> I would think Central is from say Cleveland to Conny.


The central basin goes from pelee point to cedar point just down the east edge off Kelly's to Erie Pa.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> The thermocline is out there. Look at this bouy data. I'd say it moved up from 45ft to 39ft!
> It was set up at 45 a few weeks ago.
> 
> https://glbuoys.glos.us/45176


Where is this bouy located? Cause their is no thermocline where I have been fishing out of Fairport. All the fish are 45' down and deeper. Mark a few above that, but most all the fish are below it all the way to the bottom. We marked a ton of fish down 60' down to 72' in 75' of water. We put a bait down their and caught a bunch of small walleye on it. A ton of small walleye schooled up way down at the bottom.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

One guy and a boat said:


> Just started fishing Erie last fall. Finally caught first Erie perch out of Geneva yesterday. Went to town on a stingray spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How deep where you when you caught the perch?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

shore warrior said:


> How deep where you when you caught the perch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Was in 72 fow and had dipsy down about 60-65 ft.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Got 1 nice one today on a bandit 100 back w/ a 2oz between Lorain and beaver in shallow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Shepherd (Jun 24, 2013)

Bobnmenny said:


> Wouldn't consider Kellys a central basin location


Just letting people know where some are because you aren't going to catch many in central right now


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Bluewalleye said:


> Where is this bouy located? Cause their is no thermocline where I have been fishing out of Fairport. All the fish are 45' down and deeper. Mark a few above that, but most all the fish are below it all the way to the bottom. We marked a ton of fish down 60' down to 72' in 75' of water. We put a bait down their and caught a bunch of small walleye on it. A ton of small walleye schooled up way down at the bottom.


It says Cleveland intake crib at top of page.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Biologists consider the Central basin West line as point pelee down over the sandbar to about Vermilion river. Between Kelly's and Sandbar is considered Sandusky Basin and part of Western Basin. 
Rickerd


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Caught plenty of smaller perch from shore near cleveland this weekend. Hopefully this means the perch are rebounding and within a couple years we'll have more jumbo perch.


----------



## Bobnmenny (Jul 28, 2012)

walleye30 said:


> Relax he was just saying how he did. What are you looking for exact location?


No.


----------

